# Egg denting



## Jeepchief66 (Jun 20, 2013)

Several of my eggs are denting very badly. I have box turtle eggs there about four weeks old my incubater is a styrofoam do it your self my temp is 80 and the humidity is very high. the substrate is perlite i have the bottom filled with water and tank heater in it. Anyone got and advice.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jun 20, 2013)

Sometimes they dent a little and are still good. It isn't uncommon for them to start denting when they're ready to hatch. If this isn't the case and they are denting a lot, I add a few drops of water to the substrate around the egg. Try to avoid getting water on the egg as this can cause them to split open. Did they chalk? When mine are not fertile they dent fairly quickly. Good luck!


----------

